
Ask HN: Sales/BD folks, do you use any location analysis tools? - tixocloud
I&#x27;ve been working on developing tools for location analysis for the past few months and am looking to gauge interest to see if it&#x27;s useful for sales&#x2F;business development.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts.
======
skaplun
You're creating figures for lifetime value? What are you basing on?

~~~
tixocloud
Not really. More like we're just looking to see if any sales/BD folks actually
use any location/mapping tools for their work.

I'd assume that lifetime values and sales forecasting would probably come from
one's own data.

